
Show HN: Real-time bandpass filter bank audio spectogram - afgho
https://grz0zrg.github.io/WABSP2/
======
seesawtron
Cool. The lower is original signal and upper is after band pass filter?

~~~
afgho
It show two methods which are doing the same frequency extraction job, the
lower one is Web Audio analyzer node (quite common and fast, FFT based) and
upper is analysis using Web audio biquad bandpass filter bank (slower but more
flexible)

[https://github.com/grz0zrg/WABSP2](https://github.com/grz0zrg/WABSP2)

